# Weightlifter, 80, busted for doping



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Why do I find this so ridiculous yet funnay  :lol: ?!




> COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. -- The latest target on the U.S. Anti-Doping Agency's list: an 80-year-old weightlifter who was busted for steroids.


80-year-old weightlifter busted for doping - ESPN


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Why does anybody care if an 80yr old wants to dope to retain his youth? Shouldn't we be glad he's not costing the healthcare system tens (hundreds?) of thousands dollars a year in outpatient life support, the way most of our elderly will?

The highest paid state employees in almost every state in the US are university ball-sports coaches. Why aren't the authorities cracking down on collegiate sports doping (which is rampant) and protecting KIDS from wrecking their bodies?


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

He'd better watch out. Those 'roids could severely shorten his life span!


----------



## 41ants (Jul 24, 2007)

Totally agree. Waiting for the lid to be blown off of rampant steroid problem nick saban is trying to keep covered up at alabama.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

_USADA announced a two-year suspension for Don Ramos_ 


...effectively a lifetime ban


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

The Tedinator said:


> He'd better watch out. Those 'roids could severely shorten his life span!


Shrink his nuts, too. Maybe even give him moobs. :lol:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

The Tedinator said:


> He'd better watch out. Those 'roids could severely shorten his life span!



:lol:
....


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Video of the juicer: Don Ramos, Snatch, 77 kg - YouTube

He's jacked.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> The highest paid state employees in almost every state in the US are university ball-sports coaches. Why aren't the authorities cracking down on collegiate sports doping (which is rampant) and protecting KIDS from wrecking their bodies?


None of the university balls sports have signed the WADA code. Will have to wait for Football to be an Olympic sport


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> None of the university balls sports have signed the WADA code. Will have to wait for Football to be an Olympic sport


State money. Above/outside WADA. They went after Lance, why not University sports programs?


----------



## dodger150 (Feb 15, 2005)

Have you seen all the 'Low T' commercials on TV lately. Half of middle aged American men are being told to dope by the drug companies.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> State money. Above/outside WADA. They went after Lance, why not University sports programs?


"They" is USADA. "They" can only go after people who have signed the WADA code, like lance did. Nobody on a NCAA football team has signed the WADA code. They do not have the jurisdiction to police the NCAA


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Why aren't they going after the dopers in collegiate sports?



Without getting bogged down in semantics ("they" can mean "the authorities")...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe he's taking the steroids so his sack doesn't sag so low. In this instance the shrinkage would benefit him.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Why aren't they going after the dopers in collegiate sports?
> 
> 
> 
> Without getting bogged down in semantics ("they" can mean "the authorities")...


I'm the Attorney General of Alabama. I have to run for office every 4 years. I'm going to go after Nick Saban? While I may make every Auburn fan happy, still sounds like a bad career move. 

It would have to be done on the federal level.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Local Hero said:


> Why aren't they going after the dopers in collegiate sports?
> 
> 
> 
> Without getting bogged down in semantics ("they" can mean "the authorities")...


Because they don't dope in college sports or the big pro sports in the US


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dodger150 said:


> Have you seen all the 'Low T' commercials on TV lately. Half of middle aged American men are being told to dope by the drug companies.


I don't think there were any 20/20 or 60 Minutes specials about doping in cycling that didn't feature several commercials suggesting I talk to my doctor about Low T.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> Why aren't they going after the dopers in collegiate sports?
> 
> Without getting bogged down in semantics ("they" can mean "the authorities")...


My answer was based on the question


davidka said:


> *They* went after Lance, why not University sports programs?


They = USADA

Testing in college sports rests largely with the NCAA and it is pathetic. Here is a good overview of what a mess it is
Doping experts: Steroid testing lacks bite in college football - NCAA Football - CBSSports.com News, Scores, Stats, Schedule and BCS Rankings

As for the Federal authorities they seldom go after users. They focus more on the dealers and distributors.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> I'm the Attorney General of Alabama. I have to run for office every 4 years. I'm going to go after Nick Saban? While I may make every Auburn fan happy, still sounds like a bad career move.
> 
> It would have to be done on the federal level.


The DEA.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> They = USADA
> 
> Testing in college sports rests largely with the NCAA and it is pathetic. Here is a good overview of what a mess it is
> Doping experts: Steroid testing lacks bite in college football - NCAA Football - CBSSports.com News, Scores, Stats, Schedule and BCS Rankings
> ...


By "They" I was referring to state and federal prosecutors, ie. anyone interested in illegal use of state and federal funds. The "they" in Lance's particular case dropped their case just before the 2012 Presidential election.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> By "They" I was referring to state and federal prosecutors, ie. anyone interested in illegal use of state and federal funds. The "they" in Lance's particular case dropped their case just before the 2012 Presidential election.


Very valid point. If State or Federal funds are being used to fund a doping program at a College football team that would certainly be something that should be investigated. "They" have charged Armstrong in just such a case.

I have seen many articles about doping in college football, but have yet to see one where the program was funded by the university. Would be a huge case if there was one.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> I have seen many articles about doping in college football, but have yet to see one where the program was funded by the university. Would be a huge case if there was one.


That is certainly the challenge. State universities get state funding but sports programs are big money generators. Who's money is it? 

That said, it's cheating and it endangers and damages young athletes, especially the ones who go pro. Cyclists often get old, football players are known for not living very long.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

dodger150 said:


> Have you seen all the 'Low T' commercials on TV lately. Half of middle aged American men are being told to dope by the drug companies.


I'm a middle aged American man with "borderline" anemia *and* "Low T". I was _hoping_ my doctor would recommend testosterone therapy. 
No luck.
:frown2:


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

davidka said:


> That is certainly the challenge. State universities get state funding but sports programs are big money generators. Who's money is it?


The powerhouse football programs where you would find an organized and systematic doping program make so much money off of football that they don't take any money from the government. They make enough money off of ticket sales, sponsorships with Nike, Under Armor, etc.... that the athletic program is self funded. Now, you do hear lots of gloom and doom about how athletic departments are not profitable, but's that's because the football and basketball programs can't fund all of the other programs in full.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

CBus660R said:


> The powerhouse football programs where you would find an organized and systematic doping program make so much money off of football that they don't take any money from the government. They make enough money off of ticket sales, sponsorships with Nike, Under Armor, etc.... that the athletic program is self funded.


I don't think this can be seen any differently from the USPS case. If a school is state funded and the sports programs are part of the school and not entirely separate entities then the wall of separation of blurred. It could even be argued that the income is state owned. The teams are literally state branded.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

davidka said:


> I don't think this can be seen any differently from the USPS case. If a school is state funded and the sports programs are part of the school and not entirely separate entities then the wall of separation of blurred. It could even be argued that the income is state owned. The teams are literally state branded.


You have a very valid point.....but is there evidence of a school paid doping program at a State School? I have not heard of one


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Doctor Falsetti said:


> You have a very valid point.....but is there evidence of a school paid doping program at a State School? I have not heard of one


We would not have heard about it but the last time I was around D1 college athletes they freely admitted "it was all covered, my piss never sees the bottom of a cup". 

I would think even staff being proven to be complicit would be enough but it would take someone with authority becoming interested in investigating. Nobody seems interested.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Where do college athletes get any money?


----------



## mmoose (Apr 2, 2004)

from the article...
"USADA was contracted to test at the event for athletes 35 and older."

So, the organizers hold an event, pay the USADA to do some testing...USADA actually collects some samples, sends them to a lab, and then doesn't bury a positive result. And folks are mad at the USADA? I don't get it. How is this a witch hunt from the USADA perspective? (Unless one ONLY reads the first sentence of the story)


----------



## CBus660R (Sep 9, 2011)

davidka said:


> I don't think this can be seen any differently from the USPS case. If a school is state funded and the sports programs are part of the school and not entirely separate entities then the wall of separation of blurred. It could even be argued that the income is state owned. The teams are literally state branded.


I can't speak to any other school than the one I am familiar with, but Ohio State's Athletic deparment is it's own separate entity. It's even set up as a "non profit" lol. When you buy premium season tickets, the money you spend over and above the face value is even tax deductible. I looked into it a few years back and decided it was a little too rich for my blood. Depending on the package, you were paying $2500 or $3500 above face value per seat.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

For sure the leagalese is far to thick for me to get my head around. I am seeing it from the perspective that Ohio State (to use your example), while set up as a different business entity is still a part of Ohio State University. The School and Team have a partnership where the school benefits greatly in many ways from the Team's successes. Recruiting, brand, peripheral revenue from the stadium flooding the community with spending consumers, etc.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

This week's Time magazine has an article making the case for paying college athletes.


----------

